# Medical Technician to Civilian paramedic?



## armyheart (6 Sep 2013)

Hello everyone and thankyou to whoever takes the time to read & answer this! ;D

I am interested in possibly becoming a Medical Technician whether its with the army, Air Force, or Navy, and was wondering if it is possible to work as a Civilian Paramedic once my deployment years are over.

I've tried searching all over this forum and the Internet and its hard to say. 

Will I need to go for retraining through a college for a paramedic even though I've been trained & worked with the military?

Will my qualifications only be accredited in BC since this is where the training takes place?


----------



## mariomike (6 Sep 2013)

armyheart said:
			
		

> I am interested in possibly becoming a Medical Technician whether its with the army, Air Force, or Navy, and was wondering if it is possible to work as a Civilian Paramedic once my deployment years are over.



If you wish to work in Ontario you require AEMCA. 

"The operator of a land ambulance service shall not employ a person to provide patient care, whether on a full-time or part-time basis, or engage a person to provide patient care as a full-time volunteer, unless the person is a paramedic who, holds the qualifications of an advanced emergency medical care assistant"
http://www.e-laws.gov.on.ca/html/regs/english/elaws_regs_000257_e.htm#BK3

If you wish to work in Toronto, they only employ full-time. The City does not employ part-timers or volunteers.

To obtain AEMCA, see Reply #2, and open the attachment.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/107868/post-1180343.html#msg1180343

"Back in 2007 the military approached the MOHLTC to accept their QL5 Med Techs if trained at JIBC, to be permitted to challenge the AEMCA. In the past the Ministry has permitted this, but has required an additional of 120 hrs minimum of field placement in Ontario. 

To obtain these hours you could participate in a Med Tech Field Placement Program. Currently there are several Military Med Tech Field Placement Programs that have been implemented across Ontario. This Program offers Med Techs both QL3 and QL5 the opportunity to obtain these 120 hours, in addition to having the ability to be Temporarily Certified to perform Medical Directives consist ( sic ) with that of a Primary Care Paramedic in Ontario while doing their ride alongs. Some services that currently offer this program are: Ottawa, Toronto, Renfrew County, and possibly Simcoe County. There may be a couple other services that offer it as well."

Reply #6 discusses obtaining those 120 hours.

See attached .pdf from Ontario MOHLTC to CFMSS Commandant for reference.



			
				armyheart said:
			
		

> Will my qualifications only be accredited in BC since this is where the training takes place?



See Reply #66
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/81858/post-1009607.html#msg1009607


----------



## MedCorps (6 Sep 2013)

armyheart said:
			
		

> Will my qualifications only be accredited in BC since this is where the training takes place?



Your training will not be in BC.  English PCP training has been moved to Moncton NB and is now being offered by Medavie.

MC


----------



## Armymedic (7 Sep 2013)

And while your credetials to work in the CF as a Med Tech will be respected by everyone, it will be recognized by no one.


----------

